# Well..



## missjacey44

I guess i am pregnant :blush:

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll127/toriatrashhh/SDC13981.jpg

No idea at all how far i am.. Could be anywhere near 12weeks.. 

Wish me luck :blush:

*PLEASE can nobody mention this just yet on my facebook. Thanks girls x*


----------



## polo_princess

OMG Jacey :shock:

Congratulations babe :hugs:


----------



## RaeEW89

OOOh congrats!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Omg! :shock:

That was ur test!

congratulations! x


----------



## Serene123

She only took the test because I told her to or she never would've known...


----------



## Jessa

Congrats! :)


----------



## princess_bump

omg jacey! huge congratulations honey xx


----------



## fifi83

congratulations on you BFP X


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats!


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Congratulations :hugs: xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations Jacey x


----------



## Serene123

Did I mention...................... Cute, cuddley newborn :cloud9:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Hope you have a happy and healthy 9months (or however long is left!)


----------



## Serene123

202 days :)


----------



## AC81

congratulations!!!!


----------



## xCherylx

Congratulations :D


----------



## Jkelmum

congrats xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations honey!!! :hugs:
x


----------



## Dizzy321

Oh wow congrats hun x


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Pops

Wow!!!!

Huge congratulations hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Sparky0207

Huge congrats :D


----------



## embo216

Congratulations hun x


----------



## Kimboowee

Congratulations!!


----------



## Kirstin

Congrats:D


----------



## DonnaBallona

Congratulations Chick!!!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> 202 days :)

Can I be right in saying your excited? LOL


----------



## Serene123

If I can't be excited about me, might aswell be excited about someone else :rofl:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Lol.. and how are you feeling Jacey? x


----------



## alice&bump

eeeeeeeeee!!!! congrats hun!! cant believe that was your test!!xxxx


----------



## missjacey44

Jazzy said:


> Lol.. and how are you feeling Jacey? x

very shocked !


----------



## sam#3

WOW!! Congrats hun xx


----------



## Linzi

OMG never would have guessed!!!!! Congrats hun :)

xxx


----------



## Becky

Congratulations Jacey x


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats! I can't believe that was your test. :hugs: You are a great mom, everything will be ok. :)


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Laura--x

omg!! congrats hun xx


----------



## xLaurax

Congrats hun!! x


----------



## hekate

congrats!


----------



## bunnyg82

oooh congratulations! :) x


----------



## orange-sox

Wow, congrats!


----------



## ryder

Congrats!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Congrats! That has well shocked me! Might sound stupid but... how? lol not as in HOW but like, I thought you were single?


----------



## Genna

congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## tasha41

:shock:

Congrats & best of luck hun!


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: Bexy, you know you don't have to be in a relationship to be pregnant right? Just to GET pregnant :rofl:


----------



## alice&bump

want a diagram bex? :lol:


----------



## missjacey44

LOL well Bex.. Heres the story!! Its not with Tyes dad, which is a good thing i guess! I started seeing this guy a while back.. and you know! We did use protection 99% of the time but like once we didnt and he 'pulled out' and i seriously had no idea i was pregnant, iv had no signs, no sickness.. nothing :shock: I only took the test because i had tummy pain and Toria told me to take it ! I havnt had proper periods since Tye so i really have no idea how far i am, like i said could be anywhere near 12weeks :shock: 

I feel abit silly for getting myself in this situation.. but it happens right?! Im not the only one am i ?!!


----------



## missjacey44

Oh and i have taken two different tests on two different days and both were + ! I dont think both tests are lying to me !


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

blooming eck... i didnt see that one comming!!!

congrats babe 
xxxxx


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations x


----------



## lorrilou

congrats hun. x


----------



## AppleBlossom

missjacey44 said:


> LOL well Bex.. Heres the story!! Its not with Tyes dad, which is a good thing i guess! I started seeing this guy a while back.. and you know! We did use protection 99% of the time but like once we didnt and he 'pulled out' and i seriously had no idea i was pregnant, iv had no signs, no sickness.. nothing :shock: I only took the test because i had tummy pain and Toria told me to take it ! I havnt had proper periods since Tye so i really have no idea how far i am, like i said could be anywhere near 12weeks :shock:
> 
> I feel abit silly for getting myself in this situation.. but it happens right?! Im not the only one am i ?!!

Lol glad it's not with Tye's dad, I was just checking!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## alice&bump

jacey, i know i'm still with katie and bump's daddy, soo its not really the same - but we werent using anythin cos i thought it wouldnt happen to me :dohh: i felt so so stupid at first, managing to get myself pregnant again when katie was 3 months old, but christ, we arent the first and we certainly wont be the last!! :hugs:


----------



## ladymilly

congratulations hun :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Wonderful news :hugs: 

x


----------



## leedsforever

wow congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## littlebabyboy

wow congrats!!! how exciting!!!


----------



## littlebabyboy

oh jacey, why dont u do a digital as they have conception indicators so they can give u a bit more of an idea how far along u are!!! congrats tho i am jealous!!! have u told the daddy to be?!


----------



## Laura1984

Congrats sweetie thats ace news xx


----------



## helen1234

congrats hun x


----------



## missjacey44

littlebabyboy said:


> oh jacey, why dont u do a digital as they have conception indicators so they can give u a bit more of an idea how far along u are!!! congrats tho i am jealous!!! have u told the daddy to be?!

I thought they only like told you upto 4-6weeks or something but dont say if you are like 8weeks/12weeks or more? Or am i wrong?! Im 100% i am definately more than 8weeks.. more like 11/12weeks along !


----------



## kgal28

Congrats!!! ;)


----------



## passengerrach

awww congratulations i knew it was u lol


----------



## princess_bump

:hugs: jacey don't feel silly, these things happen :hugs: you're a great mum to tye and your gonna be a fab mum to this LO too :hugs: xx


----------



## Panda_Ally

:shock: 

It was ur test toria was on about!! 

Congrats hunny!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## missjacey44

passengerrach said:


> awww congratulations i knew it was u lol

:lol: Is that what your facebook status was about?!!!! 

I made Toria post the pic on here first before i took another test just incase the second one wasnt positive!!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations hun x


----------



## Michy

Oh wow, huge congrats hun, you'll be grand. :cloud9:


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations hunni

Lou
xxx


----------



## jenny25

congrats hunny xxxx


----------



## twiggy56

aw well congratulations huny! xx


----------



## Mamafy

congratulations hunny :) xxx


----------



## bambikate

awww Jacey congrats hun thats great news :) x x


----------



## Christine33

congrats hun....i am really happy for you!

looks like you will be joining me in 'the very busy mummy club' ......(i have a ten month old, plus nearly 12 weeks preggers ....

hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!

:hug:


----------



## kristy87

omg!:shock: sooo that was your test huh! :rofl: , big congrats hun xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

congratulations hun :hugs: xx


----------



## etoya

Congrats!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Huge Congratulations!! xXx


----------



## littlebabyboy

missjacey44 said:


> littlebabyboy said:
> 
> 
> oh jacey, why dont u do a digital as they have conception indicators so they can give u a bit more of an idea how far along u are!!! congrats tho i am jealous!!! have u told the daddy to be?!
> 
> I thought they only like told you upto 4-6weeks or something but dont say if you are like 8weeks/12weeks or more? Or am i wrong?! Im 100% i am definately more than 8weeks.. more like 11/12weeks along !Click to expand...

oh sorry, i thought u meant u were anything from 4 to 12 weeks ah if ur deffo more than 8 weeks then it prob won't work right!!

go to docs and get ur bloods done and maybe they can see!! or if u cud maybe get an early scan, who knows u cud be carrying triplets in there!!!! lol :happydance:


----------



## katix333

oh my god! :) congrats jacey xxx


----------



## missjacey44

littlebabyboy said:


> missjacey44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlebabyboy said:
> 
> 
> oh jacey, why dont u do a digital as they have conception indicators so they can give u a bit more of an idea how far along u are!!! congrats tho i am jealous!!! have u told the daddy to be?!
> 
> I thought they only like told you upto 4-6weeks or something but dont say if you are like 8weeks/12weeks or more? Or am i wrong?! Im 100% i am definately more than 8weeks.. more like 11/12weeks along !Click to expand...
> 
> oh sorry, i thought u meant u were anything from 4 to 12 weeks ah if ur deffo more than 8 weeks then it prob won't work right!!
> 
> go to docs and get ur bloods done and maybe they can see!! or if u cud maybe get an early scan, who knows u cud be carrying triplets in there!!!! lol :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh god dont say triplets :rofl: that hadnt even crossed my mind, let alone twins ! :shock: Im going to the docs in the morning and im going to make out i have no idea how far i am and could be anywhere near 20weeks so i want a scan ! I think Toria is coming to the scan with me!


----------



## Sophie1205

Congrats!! x


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## emma_27

woohoo congratulations hun!!!


----------



## tootsy1987

Wow congrats hunny!!! let us know how far u are :D :D :D xx


----------



## littlebabyboy

missjacey44 said:


> littlebabyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missjacey44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlebabyboy said:
> 
> 
> oh jacey, why dont u do a digital as they have conception indicators so they can give u a bit more of an idea how far along u are!!! congrats tho i am jealous!!! have u told the daddy to be?!
> 
> I thought they only like told you upto 4-6weeks or something but dont say if you are like 8weeks/12weeks or more? Or am i wrong?! Im 100% i am definately more than 8weeks.. more like 11/12weeks along !Click to expand...
> 
> oh sorry, i thought u meant u were anything from 4 to 12 weeks ah if ur deffo more than 8 weeks then it prob won't work right!!
> 
> go to docs and get ur bloods done and maybe they can see!! or if u cud maybe get an early scan, who knows u cud be carrying triplets in there!!!! lol :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh god dont say triplets :rofl: that hadnt even crossed my mind, let alone twins ! :shock: Im going to the docs in the morning and im going to make out i have no idea how far i am and could be anywhere near 20weeks so i want a scan ! I think Toria is coming to the scan with me!Click to expand...


thats great. god 2moro will be so exciting with u going to docs and toria testing!! have u had no sickness or anything?? i'm so jealous and ur baba is younger than mine and i keep getting broody for another!!! have to told the dada to be???:happydance:


----------



## littlebabyboy

tootsy1987 said:


> Wow congrats hunny!!! let us know how far u are :D :D :D xx

wow congrats on being preg again!!! hope it works out!! sorry i've become such a stalker of this forum that i've started to get to know people's story's!! i'm getting so addicted and broody!!! congrats neways to u too!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

https://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll223/SNHARLOW/congratulations-2.gif


----------



## missjacey44

littlebabyboy said:


> missjacey44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlebabyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missjacey44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlebabyboy said:
> 
> 
> oh jacey, why dont u do a digital as they have conception indicators so they can give u a bit more of an idea how far along u are!!! congrats tho i am jealous!!! have u told the daddy to be?!
> 
> I thought they only like told you upto 4-6weeks or something but dont say if you are like 8weeks/12weeks or more? Or am i wrong?! Im 100% i am definately more than 8weeks.. more like 11/12weeks along !Click to expand...
> 
> oh sorry, i thought u meant u were anything from 4 to 12 weeks ah if ur deffo more than 8 weeks then it prob won't work right!!
> 
> go to docs and get ur bloods done and maybe they can see!! or if u cud maybe get an early scan, who knows u cud be carrying triplets in there!!!! lol :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh god dont say triplets :rofl: that hadnt even crossed my mind, let alone twins ! :shock: Im going to the docs in the morning and im going to make out i have no idea how far i am and could be anywhere near 20weeks so i want a scan ! I think Toria is coming to the scan with me!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats great. god 2moro will be so exciting with u going to docs and toria testing!! have u had no sickness or anything?? i'm so jealous and ur baba is younger than mine and i keep getting broody for another!!! have to told the dada to be???:happydance:Click to expand...

Nope no sickness, Only thing that has been happening is sometimes when i stand up i suddenly feel really dizzy and sick for a few minutes but im not sure that has anything to do with pregnancy but thinking about it, i think it has lol I never had sickness with my son Tye, only sore boobs but thats not even happended this time! I told the dad to be but he doesnt actually believe me! I think hes in denial! He said 'its impossible its mine so speak to the real dad because i pulled out' Typical guy.. not clued up about anything, he obviously doesnt know you can still get pregnant when you pull out !!!


----------



## littlebabyboy

missjacey44 said:


> littlebabyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missjacey44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlebabyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missjacey44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlebabyboy said:
> 
> 
> oh jacey, why dont u do a digital as they have conception indicators so they can give u a bit more of an idea how far along u are!!! congrats tho i am jealous!!! have u told the daddy to be?!
> 
> I thought they only like told you upto 4-6weeks or something but dont say if you are like 8weeks/12weeks or more? Or am i wrong?! Im 100% i am definately more than 8weeks.. more like 11/12weeks along !Click to expand...
> 
> oh sorry, i thought u meant u were anything from 4 to 12 weeks ah if ur deffo more than 8 weeks then it prob won't work right!!
> 
> go to docs and get ur bloods done and maybe they can see!! or if u cud maybe get an early scan, who knows u cud be carrying triplets in there!!!! lol :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh god dont say triplets :rofl: that hadnt even crossed my mind, let alone twins ! :shock: Im going to the docs in the morning and im going to make out i have no idea how far i am and could be anywhere near 20weeks so i want a scan ! I think Toria is coming to the scan with me!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats great. god 2moro will be so exciting with u going to docs and toria testing!! have u had no sickness or anything?? i'm so jealous and ur baba is younger than mine and i keep getting broody for another!!! have to told the dada to be???:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope no sickness, Only thing that has been happening is sometimes when i stand up i suddenly feel really dizzy and sick for a few minutes but im not sure that has anything to do with pregnancy but thinking about it, i think it has lol I never had sickness with my son Tye, only sore boobs but thats not even happended this time! I told the dad to be but he doesnt actually believe me! I think hes in denial! He said 'its impossible its mine so speak to the real dad because i pulled out' Typical guy.. not clued up about anything, he obviously doesnt know you can still get pregnant when you pull out !!!Click to expand...

uh men!! ah he will prob come around. if he starts acting a bit nicer maybe take him to an early scan that always seems to soften them up. let us know how u get on today!! so excited for u!!


----------



## passengerrach

missjacey44 said:


> passengerrach said:
> 
> 
> awww congratulations i knew it was u lol
> 
> :lol: Is that what your facebook status was about?!!!!
> 
> I made Toria post the pic on here first before i took another test just incase the second one wasnt positive!!Click to expand...

yes haha i thought id try 2 let u no u were bein quite obvious incase u didnt want anyone 2 know lol


----------



## Serene123

:rofl:


----------



## tootsy1987

Have u had a scan or anything yet chick? desp to know how far u are hehehe xxxx


----------



## Serene123

Shes been to the doctors but not had a scan yet x


----------



## tootsy1987

Thanks for update hunny! :D will keep an eye out for scan pics when ya manage to get one chick! :D xxx


----------



## etoya

Congrats!


----------



## missjacey44

Been to docs today and had bloodtest but didnt get results straight away. Waiting to hear about a scan ASAP. I think Toria is coming to scan with me cause im a little nervous lol.. So still no idea how far i am yet but will update you guys with info and piccy after the scan!


----------



## Fern.x

congratulations hun x


----------



## littlebabyboy

ah thats good. did the doc do a test aswell? does he have a scan machine or is going to refer you? u must be so excited, u cud be so far along!!


----------



## littlebabyboy

actually, u said u used protection every time expect once..when was that? sorry not looking for TMI but you prob ovulated then so count 2 weeks before that and u have a rough idea of how many weeks.


----------



## Serene123

I worked that out and made her 11 weeks x


----------



## littlebabyboy

omg!! haha u cud have popped a LO by xmas!!!!!


----------



## littlebabyboy

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> I worked that out and made her 11 weeks x

im so excited for both of u...and so jealous too!!!! :hissy::dohh:


----------



## playgirl666

congrats :)


----------



## missjacey44

littlebabyboy said:


> ah thats good. did the doc do a test aswell? does he have a scan machine or is going to refer you? u must be so excited, u cud be so far along!!

No he said there was no need to retest as its impossible to get a false neg. :shrug: They dont have the scan equipment at the docs sugery here, you have to go to antenatal or early pregnancy unit up the hospital, he gave me a phone number and i have to call them this morning (which i am about to do any min!) to get a date booked in some time this week. Doc was abit rubbish to be honest, didnt even retest or feel my tummy or anything! Oh well.


----------



## princess_bump

oh jacey sometimes doctors are crap :hugs: do let us no when your scan is honey! congratulations again :happydance: xx


----------



## lollylou1

let us know how u get on hu, my doctor was crap when i was preg it wasnt till i was about 25 weeks he felt my tummy

Lou
xxx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Congratulations x


----------



## nessajane

OMG i only just seen this!! Huge Congrats hunni x x


----------



## Rachiebaby24

wow congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## mrscookie

wow!! only just seen this! Congrats! xxx


----------



## DizzyMoo

congrats xx


----------



## Dimbo

Congratulations. Good luck with finding out how far along you are x


----------



## missjacey44

Theres a new thread in first tri xx


----------



## SJK

congrats x


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## XKatX

Congrats hun! I'm not jealous at all. Honest:dohh:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

:happydance:
Congratulations!!
xXx


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats! :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

Only just seen this! OMG :happydance: Congrats!!


----------



## danni2609

Congrats!!


----------



## baby1moretime

WOW Just caught up on this thread big congratulations xox


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats!!


----------



## dippy dee

congratulations xxx


----------



## Jem

OMG huge congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------

